# The "best of the best"...a place to vent and share



## Myamom

Ok...who else feels like ripping their hair out with some of these rehoming excuses...would you like to vent? share some of the most crazy reason's you've seen? 

I'll start it out...here's a beauty.......

We have TWO 4 1/2 yr old male cats (brothers) that we need to get rid of. We love them very much but have a young child that gets hair in his mouth everytime we put him down to play. We are looking for a home that will enable them to stay inside since they are declawed and have never been outside. They have also been neutered and do not spray. Zoe' is a tan/white tabby and Sozo is a dark gray/white tabby. Both of them weigh about 15 to 18 lbs. They are both very loving boys and we really hate to part with them. If you feel you can give them a good home and the same love we have given them for 4 yrs please contact Will email pictures if needed.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

This was from many years ago but it still remains the best/worst reason I've ever heard.

Woman wanted to get rid of her black GSD because they just got new carpeting and the dog hair didn't "match" (her exact word) the carpet color anymore.


----------



## SunCzarina

'that we need to get rid of' is pretty cruel. Kid getting fur in it's mouth, oh no, never heard of a vacuum cleaner???


----------



## WVGSD

Many years ago, my mother rescued a black German Shepherd from a gentleman who told her that he wanted to trade his black pick-up truck in for a Corvette. He thought that a Doberman Pinscher would look better in the new Corvette than his black German Shepherd would. Moose lived with us until the end of his life. 

Shannon


----------



## dd

I agree that these are stupid reasons, but at least they are rehoming the dogs. I have met two women who had their dogs killed due to lifestyle changes.

1. Had the older dog PTS because he was jealous of the new puppy. The breeder offered to take the pup back, but she was "too attached to the puppy" to be parted from him. I guess until the NEXT puppy.

2. Had her arthritic dog killed because she fell in love with a new house that had too many stairs for the old dog to handle (it was a lhasa - she could have carried him up and down).


----------



## Myamom

We'll change the topic to...worst reason's people "got rid" of their pets


----------



## littledmc17

iT IS JUST PLAIN SAD
i tell people when they come over 
if you find any dog hair in your food it is just added favoring


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

I knew a woman who adopted an older show line dog with a wonderful temperament. His family dropped him off at the shelter, saying that he bit someone. As they were leaving the shelter one of the kids said to the parents, "Can we go get a puppy now?"


----------



## VectorSketcher

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI knew a woman who adopted an older show line dog with a wonderful temperament. His family dropped him off at the shelter, saying that he bit someone. As they were leaving the shelter one of the kids said to the parents, "Can we go get a puppy now?"


That is TERRIBLE! All of these stories are horrible to imagine people are actually like that out there...they have not heart at all.


----------



## Sashmom

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

My sis in law got rid of their Corgi, she "couldnt take the hair" 

My other sis in law made my bro get rid of his dog, he had him since he was a puppy, he was under 2 when she made him take him to Rescue, excuse? He jumped on people.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

My...err...niece dumped her Malamute puppy at 6 months...because she got too big.........

(don't worry...I found her a REAL loving family...who kept her despite her gutting the inside of their car...lol...)


----------



## scannergirl

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*



> Originally Posted By: myamomMy...err...niece dumped her Malamute puppy at 6 months...because she got too big.........
> 
> (don't worry...I found her a REAL loving family...who kept her despite her gutting the inside of their car...lol...)


There was some serious breed research going on before that purchase, dontcha think?
Nice work finding her a great home!


----------



## Timber1

Your reply, and the subsequent ones are the reasons why I as a rescue am very careful about who adopts my guys.

And some folks on this board might be a bit upset with my responses, but my the dogs come first.


----------



## Jazy's mom

I think it goes without saying that almost every rescuer on this board is very careful about who adopts their foster dogs. 

I have heard a story about a lady who dumped her apricot teacup poodle at the shelter, because they redecorated and she did not go with the new decor.


----------



## Fodder

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

from craigslist: rehoming a french bulldog - i live in a tiny apartment and she needs more room to run around, asking $600 or will trade for a teacup yorkie.

also from craigslist: rehoming a gsd mix... "or will trade for a bunny with complete cage & set up"


----------



## katieliz

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

as always, another big thank you to all of you who try (and so many times succeed), to clean up the mess from all of the thoughtless, uncaring people who spew these sorry-a** excuses, and sometimes i think are not even aware of what they are doing. we live in a throwaway society and until we change that, we'll have to keep on cleanin' up the mess. one by one. i continue to hope for the day when there are none (and no hungry or abused children, and no wars, and no violence...yah, yah, i know...)

many blessings to all


----------



## Timber1

Perhaps you are correct, and the only rescue group I have fostered dogs for is my own.

However, if a rescue group does not require a home visit I do have concerns.


----------



## AbbyK9

Here are a couple of gems (not all dog-related):

- Must get rid of 2 rabbits. They come with their cages and all their supplies. My son came home from college with his new dog and the dog and rabbits don't get along.

- Free black and white, child friendly cat, for a good home. Scratched my roomate's car. Only reason I have to get rid of her. Call for more info.

- We are looking for a good, loving home for our five month old Labradoodle pup. We are sad to let her go but several times she has scratched our young child in the face inadvertantly while playing, a couple of times coming very close to her eye. She will likely grow out of this but we are not prepared to take the risk.

- Handsome, neutered, front de-clawed, gray Tabby. Likes to be brushed and have ears rubbed. Needs to be only pet. Current vaccinations. Has not bonded with my dog which is why I got him. Very sweet.

- 11 Week Old Full Breed, Male, Cream Colored, Toy Poodle needing new home. He was purchased last Monday and I got my acceptance letter to a Uni far from home Wednesday nite and have no one to leave him with. He is well trained and friendly.


----------



## CindyM

just got this one, 

"also wanted to tell you that the dog in my photos was put down on monday, he was tearing the house apart. i'm not going to lie to you, i cried for over an hour, my wife's cat died the same day and i cried for him too"

[censored]!!

I also HATE the "had to get rid of him cause the new bf/gf doesn't like..." ones. Those just break my heart!


----------



## Myamom

That is SO SAD Cindy!


----------



## Strana1

I just fostered a senior GSD from Philly because his family was moving to Texas and he doesn't like the heat. Ever hear of air conditioning??? Thankfully he was adopted to a wonderful man this past weekend.


----------



## Brightelf

Reading these are just so astounding. How is it that people like this never meet any of US? People on this firum go into debt at their vet's for surguries, spend HOURS providing needed excersise, and stand out there in the rain on streetcorners, waiting for another dog/a kid/ a mailman.. whatever sets their reactive dog off.. to work with clicker and treats in pouring rain. Then there's those of us who held our so deeply loved old dogs and cats as they finally passed on, in our arms at the vet's at a very advanced age, after a lifetime of loving and spoiling. Every SECOND with them was cherished. And then to read stories about people who think animals are disposable!!







To be honest, the weirdest to me STILL is the "allergic" excuse, because it nearly always seems so false. Like, a quickie covers-all excuse, and nobody would question them, especially if they claim their CHILD is allergic. Sad and scary stories, all of these.


----------



## nadyahalim

*sigh*

Our first Sibe was adopted from a woman who claimed that since "we got two new Shih Tzu puppies, we don't want him anymore", when she surrendered the Sibe at the shelter.

Our second GSD, Vern, used to belong to a well-off lady who abandoned him in a forest park near their house. When we called her to ask if she wanted to collect the dog back etc (at the time we didn't know he was abandoned, thought he was a lost dog), she said this : "I threw him away because he doesn't know how to protect me." Apparently her house was broken into, and the dog didn't protect them from the burglars, all because the dog was kept in a cage 3'X3' outside! How the dog was going to 'protect' her from the burglars from inside the cage, I'll never know!

Amazing, some of what these people say...


----------



## DnP

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfReading these are just so astounding. How is it that people like this never meet any of US? People on this firum go into debt at their vet's for surguries, spend HOURS providing needed excersise, and stand out there in the rain on streetcorners, waiting for another dog/a kid/ a mailman.. whatever sets their reactive dog off.. to work with clicker and treats in pouring rain. Then there's those of us who held our so deeply loved old dogs and cats as they finally passed on, in our arms at the vet's at a very advanced age, after a lifetime of loving and spoiling. Every SECOND with them was cherished. And then to read stories about people who think animals are disposable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, the weirdest to me STILL is the "allergic" excuse, because it nearly always seems so false. Like, a quickie covers-all excuse, and nobody would question them, especially if they claim their CHILD is allergic. Sad and scary stories, all of these.


I hear you. 

The "stories" that really burn my butt are the ones where the owner(s) give up a dog they've had 6-7 years b/c they are moving into a place that doesn't allow dogs. Somehow, I managed to move 7 times and find a place that would allow dogs. Sometimes it took a little more effort to find such a place, but aren't our animals/family members worth it? I guess a lot of it comes down to lack of commitment and effort...

BTW, when I met my b/f, I informed him I didn't care if my family liked him, my dog had to like him for the relationship to continue. Lucky for him, he was the FIRST (and only) guy I ever dated that Dakota didn't chase out of the house. It was at that point, I knew Tim was a keeper.


----------



## Myamom

"roger is a wonderful dog who i adopted when he was about 1 yr. old. he's been a loyal, sweet companion, but now we have two toddlers who are in the poking and pulling stage that might be okay for another dog, but roger can't take it--he has snapped at our kids, and we've concluded that we need to find him a home where he can live poke/pull-free, and hopefully also go back to being #1 (which he was before our kids were born! he was the star of the house...). 

he's very calm and relaxed in the house (never barks or runs around or chews anything except his food), and perks up outside. although he's 12, he still loves to run in the woods or park. 

please let us know if you are interested in meeting roger"


----------



## CindyM

"Pep is an owner surrender. She is already spayed, and she was turned in because her ears were infected and she is missing some hair under her chin. Skin scrape was negative, it may be yeast or a food allergy. Pep is a golden retriever/chow mix, very sweet girl. She gave us no problems when we cleaned her ears out, and she whined, so it was probably very painful. Time up already."


----------



## Myamom

Cindy...that just broke my heart!!!!!! She's going to die because...gasp...she got an ear infection!


----------



## CindyM

I knowww her picture would tear your heart out too! She's being crossposted, so keep fingers crossed! 

Thanks for starting this thread, after I read that e-mail i knew that i had to come post it here!! It's really nice to be able to share with you all.


----------



## CindyM

"WILEY was adopted from the Rockbridge SPCA in Lexington Virginia some time ago and was recently returned because his owner could no longer use the fenced yard at her rented home and (not surprisingly) Wiley would run off when the owner opened the door and just let him run out of the house.? Poor WIley!? This handsome shepherd mix is neutered and UTD on his shots.? He is about 2 years old and 60 lbs, and is good with kids and housebroken too.
"


----------



## AbbyK9

You know what really chaps my a** about a lot of these ads? Half the ones where people are dumping their dogs for stupid, stupid reasons on Craig's List, it says something like "only to a good home" or "asking rehoming fee to ensure he goes to a good home" - like they have any right to hint that other homes may not be good, considering how "great" theirs have been (NOT) for the dog!


----------



## AbbyK9

"I'm leaving the country soon and will be bringing my wife back so I won't have the time and space for my dog. I really don't want to give him up but that's the only option left. He is a pure breed black German Shepherd. Currently 7 years old. I had him since he was a puppy. He is neutered, fully house broken, up to date with his shots (no papers but do hold vet's info) and he weights about 80Lbs. He will come with his leash, half bag of food and other items."

So he couldn't just board the dog while he makes his marriage arrangements? He can't have wife and dog in the same house?


----------



## mmackey

> Originally Posted By: nadyahalim
> Our second GSD, Vern, used to belong to a well-off lady who abandoned him in a forest park near their house. When we called her to ask if she wanted to collect the dog back etc (at the time we didn't know he was abandoned, thought he was a lost dog), she said this : "I threw him away because he doesn't know how to protect me." Apparently her house was broken into, and the dog didn't protect them from the burglars, all because the dog was kept in a cage 3'X3' outside! How the dog was going to 'protect' her from the burglars from inside the cage, I'll never know!
> 
> Amazing, some of what these people say...



Uhggg. So yes... Of course our GS's are there to protect us. Why else would we get this breed (being sarcastic here). But this story burns me up.







I guess people seem to forget the part about the human/dog relationship is that we need to protect them as well? Or maybe it is that people don't feel it is a mutual relationship... Yeah - that's probably it. The human/dog relationship is all about me!


----------



## 4dognight

I have 6 dogs here now. Lets see my oldest is a lab, the woman adopted him from animal control because his time was up, but had him tied to a tree when Hurricaine floyde was approaching because she did not want him in the house (he was aggressive to men after we worked on this I had to have him ) my GSD was left abandoned at a horse facility because the person was thrown off for being an idiot, bailey was full of parasites, had mange and was dog aggressive , he just left her. My Old english sheepdog was headed to the pound because he was too much for a small townhouse (did anyone research the breed???) I had an OES and wanted another one day. When I lost my yellow lab I wanted to save another so had help pulling a little hound mix from Coweta (she has cost me a bundle but I am so attached) I have another OES that was an owner surrender because the guy moved back in with parents and she herded the cats (DUH!!) so that is how I got all mine for stupid reasons My house is full of hair, toys and my vet bills are HUGH I am fostering a beautiful black GSD that was surrendered because they bought her for the son and he didn't do anything with her , so she was tied out with a prong on ( I have healed her neck up and her heart) she has learned her new name plays well with all my dogs and will be going to a possible new home this afternoon. This is long but bear with me I had another foster dog that I had to have put down, doesn't matter the breed or rescue but I blame poor breeding (maybe) no training and letting the cute puppy get away with everything. This dog had a three bite history and I in good conscience could not place this dog .It was the hardest thing I have ever done. He was kissing me in the vets waiting room.He was not adoptable. Who do I blame ....the human race ,thats who We failed this boy.....I have placed many wonderful dogs that were tossed aside for stupid, stupid reasons. I am not really a crazy dog lady. There are just some that never leave .I am at my personel limit. Thanks to all that help these animals without they would not stand a chance. Oh and thanks for listening


----------



## Myamom

a little comedy relief on this sad, serious thread......


To all of you who have graciously offered to take the Flat Screen TV, I'm sorry, but it's a package deal. 

You have to take the husband too. He prefers to sleep inside, but has slept in the dog house many times. 

I usually let him in when it's really cold out. And for the one astute lady who asked, yes unfortunately he does make smellies. That's one of the reasons I've decided to part with him. When he eats beans or drinks too much beer? He will gas roaches in a two block area. 

Here's his original ad, he'll go to the highest bidder, and NO, you can't just have the TV. And he hides the remote to it anyway. 

My husband said it's him or the dog? So, it was a tough choice, but the dog only takes up part of the bed, and he doesn't steal the covers, so I'm keeping the dog. 

Husband has tendency to wander, likes to sleep all day, isn't house trained, but will beg to go out. Needs fenced yard without grass to mow, a home with plentiful food (favorite food is pizza) and drink (loves beer). 

Gets along well with other dogs, doesn't much care for cats or children. Has little redeeming value, but he is cute. Comes from a long line of hunters, would love to be your hunting companion. Knows Sit, Heel, Stay, and Down. Doesn't always do them? But he knows those commands, don't let him try to convince you he doesn't. Is current on all shots, pretty healthy, has had his teeth cleaned recently, and is NOT NEUTERED. I'd be happy to help pay for the neutering. 

Too good home, fee negotiable, I know I can't get anywhere near what I've got in him back. Comes with 49'ers T shirt, large flat screen tv, and a big truck but only the T shirt is paid for. 

Serious inquiries only!


----------



## 4dognight

MA,

That is too funny....I think I will just go to best buy and get my own flat screen!!!! Well maybe just buy my own remote!!!

C


----------



## CindyM

"This is Ted. Ted was broug​ht to the shelt​er by his owner​s becau​se he dug holes​ in the backy​ard.​ He is terri​er mix appro​x 2 yrs old. He needs​ to be out of the shelt​er by Tues.​ Sept 22nd or he will be eutha​nized​.​"


----------



## Castlemaid

A terrier digging holes???? Gosh! Who would have thought???


----------



## Remo

Believe it or not, one of the shelters we work with would not put a young male GSD out on the adoption floor because he barked when someone knocked on the door when they were doing his temperament test. I am NOT kidding. His new name is Cosmo and he is one of the friendliest GSDs you would ever want to meet. He was such an awesome dog that I insisted that my best friend adopt him so that we could keep in "in the family".

We had a woman who wanted to surrender a dog because he had chewed on a remote and destroyed a hairbrush. And???? Why else are you giving him away I asked. That was it. I told her that sounded like a fairly good day at my house!


----------



## Myamom

You're not kidding Lea...I wish that was all my Ava chewed up...LOLOLOLOL. 

A shelter near here refused to adopt out a GSD that "failed" temp test because he would not come to her when she called him..........


----------



## CindyM

*Sigh* i debated even posting this one, but here goes. This was an e-mail i got: ""​Marty​"​
Rest in Peace​ My Frien​d
Septe​mber 29,​2008
Today​,​ I met a wonde​rful,​ lovin​g fella​ named​ "​Marty​"​.​ He was at Cowet​a Count​y Anima​l Contr​ol in run B-​12.​ Marty​ was lying​ again​st his cage when he looke​d up at me with such a sad expre​ssion​ and moane​d.​ It was the most pitif​ul moan I have ever heard​ in my life.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​haunt​ing reall​y.​ 
When I first​ saw Marty​,​ I thoug​ht this was a femal​e getti​ng ready​ to give birth​.​ I was shock​ed when I looke​d at the card and saw that Marty​ was a he and NOT a pregn​ant she. Marty​'​s stoma​ch was grote​squel​y diste​nded.​.​.​.​.​in fact,​ it was hard for him to stand​ becau​se the weigh​t was too much.​ I took Marty​ out of his cage and he grate​fully​ came over to me, leane​d again​st me and again​.​.​.​.​.​.​moane​d.​ Even thoug​h Marty​ was in pain and distr​ess,​ he wagge​d his tail and gave me kisse​s on my face to show his love and grati​tude.​
Marty​ was broug​ht to CCAC becau​se his owner​ said he was "​fat"​,​ "​black​"​,​ "​ugly"​ and "​sound​ed like a goat"​ (​that "​sound​"​ was poor Marty​ groan​ing from agony​)​.​ 
I immed​iatel​y took Marty​ to the vet and as we were waiti​ng to be seen,​ a woman​ in the waiti​ng room start​ed cryin​g when she saw Marty​ and heard​ his groan​s.​ When she was told that Marty​ was an owner​ surre​nder from the shelt​er,​ she asked​ me how anyon​e could​ be so heart​less.​.​.​.​.​.​I had no answe​r.​
Marty​ was exami​ned by the vet and the news was bad. He had a horri​ble amoun​t of fluid​ in his abdom​inal cavit​y as well as blood​.​ His littl​e heart​ was pound​ing and he was suffe​ring.​ We asked​ the vet to ease him out of his pain and Marty​ left us at 5:02 p.m.
To his owner​:​ I want you to know that I held your pet and I cried​ as your pet was lifte​d from his miser​y.​ I told your pet that I loved​ him, that he was such a good boy, that he will be misse​d and that I was sorry​ that peopl​e had faile​d him. I kisse​d your pet good-​bye as his littl​e heart​ stopp​ed and his moani​ng cease​d.​ It is a shame​ that you did not have the decen​cy to take care of your pet.​.​.​.​.​all Marty​ asked​ for was love.​.​.​.​.​.​.​that is all.​.​.​.​.​.​and you faile​d to provi​de somet​hing as simpl​e as that.​.​.​.​.​.​shame​ on you.
My frien​d Marty​ was appro​ximat​ely eight​ month​s old. He had so much life to live and so much love to give.​ When Marty​ was last seen by the vet in June,​ 2008,​ he was given​ his dhpp and dewor​ming.​.​.​.​he weigh​ed only 11 lbs. Today​,​ he weigh​ed 48 lbs most of which​ was fluid​.​ Almos​t three​ gallo​ns (20 lbs) of fluid​ was drain​ed from his littl​e body.​ His heart​ was enorm​ous,​ his heart​ valve​s were not prope​rly forme​d and his liver​ was infla​mmed.​.​.​.​.​.​.​this did not happe​n overn​ight.​ Littl​e Marty​ was also cover​ed in fleas​ and flea dirt.​.​.​.​.​.​.​he was not even given​ flea or tick preve​ntati​ve.​
Not only am I sadde​ned and angry​ that Marty​'​s owner​ faile​d him, but I am also sadde​ned and angry​ that Cowet​a Count​y Anima​l Contr​ol did not have Marty​ seen by a vet. Any pet moani​ng in pain or obvio​usly in distr​ess and suffe​ring NEEDS​ VET CARE!​ Anyon​e could​ see that Marty​ was suffe​ring and that is wrong​.​ I truly​ feel that Marty​ would​ have suffe​red and died in cage B-12 tonig​ht.​
Our socie​ty has to do bette​r or shame​ on us.
Donna​ Rossi​,​ Presi​dent
Newna​n-​Cowet​a Human​e Socie​ty"


----------



## Myamom




----------



## CindyM

On a roll with e-mails today,

"He is 6 and house​train​ed.​ The owner​ said he was "​messi​ng up the house​"​ - that'​s why they surre​ndere​d him.​.​.​ which​ I think​ meant​ he'd gone blind​ - they didn'​t notic​e - and he could​n'​t find his way outsi​de any longe​r.​"


----------



## Myamom

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-07, 2:47PM EDT



I have three dogs, one is 130+ lbs, he's a komondor, loves to play, will pick up the brush when/if I drop it and give it back to me. He has a ghost we call Boo.. He likes to carry Boo around. Great with kids, protective over his family. 


A female weimaraner that is 60+, very pretty, shiny coat, blue in color. Can be protective, but is generally outgoing. Can put a treat on her nose then usually catch it. Sometimes the big dog grabs it before she gets it though. 


A 5lb yorkie, he's 10 years old, and cranky. Pees in the house if he's upset, and will occasionally leave other "gifts" for you. Things that upset him are not sleeping in, rain, other dogs, other cats, not giving him enough attention, anything new in the house, when I'm upset, when I leave and don't take him, and a few other things. But he does dance for a treat and catch mice and will do agility courses. 


My dogs are all neutered/spayed and current on their vaccinations. They get fed holistic food, it seems expensive but is really only $1/day for all of them. That's less than a bottle of soda. 


My dogs are not up for adoption. I have moved 6 times in my life, including college and a divorce, they always come with. 
We've lived here for 4 years, and if we move, they'll go 
with me. 


I have two kids, I still have my dogs. They were here before the kids, and I took the time to teach them to be gentle to kids, even tiny babies. 


My little dog doesn't like kids that much, he likes them when they're sleeping. So I trained my kids to leave him alone. 


I don't have a job, haven't for the last three years, my job has been being a mother. I still have my dogs. I just don't buy other things I don't need. 


I have a 130 lb dog who needs to be groomed... I brush him twice a week, it takes less than 5 minutes a day. I don't feel bad for people who say they "don't have the time" to groom a shih tzu. It doesn't take that long. 


My dogs shed, but so do I, so I think we're even. I've had dogs my whole life, and have never "suddenly" acquired a strange allergic reaction to them, nor know anyone who has, and I know a lot of people with dogs. 


My dogs do not destroy my house, because I don't let them. I have two breeds that are commonly referred to as strong willed and destructive. I simply have rules and make the dogs listen. They do not eat until I tell them they can. This makes me the pack leader. I do not share my couch or bed. With the big dogs, I will not fight over where I get to sit. I do not have to lock my dogs out of the kitchen when we eat. I simply taught them they're not allowed. A flyswatter being smacked on the table has a lot of power in a dogs eyes, used with the word "out" it's amazing. 


I have two cats, and a leather living room set. The cats are not declawed. I simply give them other things to scratch that are acceptable. They enjoy them. 


I have three dogs and two cats. Sometimes they get fed up with each other. I still have them all. I just remind them this is my house, and separate them from each other for an hour then everything is okay. 


I have an old dog, and I got a new dog. I did not get rid of the old dog because he didn't like the new dog. 


An end note to all the dogs who have spent the best 3-10 years of their lives in the only home they've known to be replaced by a child, other pet, move, new job, etc. I'm so sorry. I can't imagine your heartache of being disowned by your parent who loved you for years.


----------



## shilohsmom

My favorate...
best of craigslist > toronto > Really need help. MUST GO!!! 
Originally Posted: Fri, 2 Nov 17:03 EDT 

Really need help. MUST GO!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2007-11-02, 5:03PM EDT



Please help! After two long years of being on a waiting list for a dog, we have been notified by breed rescue that, at long last, our number has come up and ... WE ARE HAVING A PUPPY! 

We must get rid of our children IMMEDIATELY because we just know how time consuming our new little puppy is going to be and it just wouldn't be fair to the children. Since our little puppy will be arriving on Monday we MUST place the children up for adoption this weekend! 

They are described as: 
One male -- his name is Tommy, Caucasian (English/Irish mix), light blonde hair, blue eyes. Four years old. Excellent disposition. He doesn't bite. Temperament tested. Does have problems with peeing directly in the toilet. Has had chicken Pox and is current on all shots. Tonsils have already been removed. Tommy eats everything, is very clean, house trained and gets along well with others. Does not run with scissors and with a little training he should be able to read soon. 

One female -- her name is Lexie, Caucasian (English/Irish mix), strawberry blonde hair, green eyes quite freckled. Two years old. Can be surly at times. Non-biter, thumb sucker. Has been temperament tested but needs a little attitude adjusting occasionally. She is current on all shots, tonsils out, and is very healthy and can be affectionate. Gets along well with other 
little girls and little boys but does not like to share her toys and 
therefore would do best in a one child household. She is a very quick learner and is currently working on her house training. Shouldn't take long at all. 

We really do LOVE our children so much and want to do what's right for them. That is why we contacted a rescue group. But we simply can no longer keep them. Also, we are afraid that they may hurt our new puppy. 

I hope you understand that ours is a UNIQUE situation and we have a real emergency here! They MUST be placed into your rescue by Sunday night at the latest or we will be forced to drop them off at the orphanage or along some dark, country road. Our priority now has to be our new puppy.


----------



## DnP

Rosa, I'm glad internet/craigslist didn't exist 35 years ago b/c I think that would have been an ad my mom would have posted...


----------



## Robsmom

We wound up with our St. Bernard because the idiot got her not knowing "how big she was gonna get". Go figure.


----------



## Myamom

Here we have a nice Christmas one..........

Meet Princess (ID #7196), a pretty, 7 month old muted calico with just the right amount of fluff. Princess was surrendered to the shelter by her owner today because she (since she's a kitten, and is naturally a curious creature) climbed on the Christmas tree. Now, faced with this particular problem, several fine solutions immediately spring to mind - keep the tree in a room inaccessible to the cat; isolate the cat in a separate area of the house during the one whole week the tree is up; render the tree and its ornaments more secure and less susceptible to feline antics; simply deal with it; or, bring the cat to the shelter. So Princess is now up for adoption.


----------



## Myamom

Cosmo is declawed and is a beautiful black cat with white markings. She loves people and is very sweet. She needs Only a loving home, where a family can care for her. We don't have room for her litter box and she is only an indoor cat. Please, only kind, loving pet owners need respond.


----------



## Myamom

hello, i am trying to rehome my dog because we are thinking about getting another dog. i have a 5yr old boy who wants a bigger dog he can play with.My dog is a female and i got her from my friend 1 year ago. She said she is has some shots but not all. i never took her to get any shots myself so i dont know medical on her. She seems very healthy to me. i take her to the park often and she loves to run outside.She is sometimes playful but my son is rough and i dont wat him to hurt her. since she is an indoor dog, she is a great lapdog and loves to cuddle with you at night. if i dont let her sleep with me, she sleeps under my bed. =) she is shy to strangers. she is very friendly and she is great with kids. i dont think she is aggressive at all! i am trying to find someone who will give her a forever home. im also unsure how old she is but when my friend had her she seemed like a puppy. she grew alittle bit but she wil stay small to medium. she is potty trained.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

uuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Myamom

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pet/1039646905.html 

some one come take this stupid dog (atlanta) 

Reply to: [email protected] [?] 
Date: 2009-02-18, 9:32AM EST 


sick of this stupid dog you cl dog rescuers can come pick him up. 4 year old lab food and dog house includid no adoption fee **** i will pay the first person who seriously wants to pick this stupid dog up 20.00 for gas


----------



## Remo

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

Oh geesh. Makes me want to knock his teeth, (all three of them) right down his throat. 

Dog will be much better off without this five star loser.


----------



## JakesDogs

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

Hard to believe all these 'reasons' came from humans that walk upright in society and may actually make decisions for someone else, like children... I think, at the moment, the one that rips me royally is the retired police K9 that ended up dumped in a shelter to die. As far as I know, there was no good reason, he was just not viable in the job anymore. Having adopted a K9 washout, I understand fully that retired K9s may require careful handling and/or disposition, but dumping in a kill shelter?

Talk about a crime!


----------



## DianaM

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

All of these just make me want to
















Anyone involved in rescue, thank you for what you do and what you put up with.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

This one makes me extra sad. I hope that by some miracle this dog does get a good home.


----------



## weber1b

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

It almost seems any home would be better, but unfortunately we know that's not true also. I pray for his deliverance to a nice family. It might also be nice if this fool gets hit by a truck.........


----------



## Myamom

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

This one has disaster written all over it








what if someone take the dog for the money then dumps her










We have a 50 lbs. friendly terrier mix, Honey, that we must find a good home for. We realize that many dogs need a home and therefore we are offering $100 to anyone that can provide a good home. Please email &&&&& if interested. She is a sweet, house broken, loving dog that is trained. We are in a tough situation...like most...and are hopeful someone can help us out. 

Thanks,


----------



## CindyM

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

"Bonnie 09-0241a and Clyde 09-0241b were turned in by their owner who said she couldn't take care of them anymore. She cut up Bonnie's mouth pretty bad on the leash when she was bringing her in but she will be okay. Bonnie and Clyde are so scared and they just huddle together. They may relax after they have been there a day or two." 

Attached was her petfinder picture with blood stained fur around her mouth and all the way down her front leg


----------



## Karin

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*



> Originally Posted By: CindyM"Bonnie 09-0241a and Clyde 09-0241b were turned in by their owner who said she couldn't take care of them anymore. She cut up Bonnie's mouth pretty bad on the leash when she was bringing her in but she will be okay. Bonnie and Clyde are so scared and they just huddle together. They may relax after they have been there a day or two."
> 
> Attached was her petfinder picture with blood stained fur around her mouth and all the way down her front leg


I remember this one. It really tore at my heartstrings. Anyone know what ever happened to this sad, mistreated pair?


----------



## CindyM

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

They are still there as far as I know... They just came across again on the GSD yahoo rescue emails today. This breaks my heart too.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

Help!! Where's Cesar?? (central MA) 
Date: 2009-03-16, 3:38PM EDT 


Boy could I use Cesar Millan!!!!! We have a 4 1/2 mos old (mutt) terrier mix??? with severe separation anxiety. I had asked for help once before and got many good suggestions. However............they aren't working. I have tried 2 different vets----I have tried individual training-----expensive-----we contacted a second trainer that says he can have her all better in a week!!???!!-not so sure about that but can't afford it anyway-------we now have her on medication-----still not helping; she has now started to eat my windowsills! She gets along fine with other dogs, children but can't be left alone at all. We are at the end of our rope with her--my husband says she's gotta go. 
Is there anyone out there that is willing to give her a try???? 
I'm hoping that maybe a rescue group would be willing to take her, rehab her and find her a great home. No RUDE suggestions please--just trying to do what's best for my pup--. 



tranquiulize my puppy? 

Date: 2009-03-16, 8:16PM EDT 


my 5 month old,,,has understandably lots of energy,,,never a problem ,however,,,we (my bf and and I) both has violent stomach flu so the puppy hasnt been out of her crate except to 'potty' 
she has toys,she has bones, I even went and got her a tasty raw marrow bone to keep her mind and mouth quiet---but she INSISTS on whining. 
with headaches and nausea there is no way the long walk tonight-maybe into tomorrow 

whats 'safe' to tranq my puppy with? 
im looking for a household solution--its after 8pm and stores are closed 

what about Ambien?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: The "best of the best"...a place to vent and s*

"I have a puppy for adoption. i just picked her up. shes eating on her own, i think she is 5 weeks, shes a lab, shepard pitbull mix, i thought my daughter needed a puppy, but shes only 2 and im pregnant and cant do it on my own. serious inquires only. shes very lovable just needs someone that has more time for it than me. shes really cute and i can send pics"


----------



## Myamom

We Need New Homes Soon! Please Come Get One Or Both Of Us! (Elizabethtown, Ky) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 




4 month old tiny Fawn male Chihuahua with mask 
2 month old male German Shepherd mix 
Delivery is available for the cost of gas. 
Make me an offer they need new homes NOW! So that I have the room for incoming rescues.


----------



## dd

Amazing.


----------



## eadavis

What shelter are bonnie and clyde in? Is it Elizabethtown ky?


----------



## Myamom

Dear Mom and Dad,

This is Blackie writing you. Betcha didn't know I could write, huh? Well, I can. Anyways I wanted to write you a quick email to let you know I'm not mad anymore and I understand. I was really mad when you brought me here to the Shelter. You told them you didn't have enough time for me. I was mad because I didn't think I took that much of your time. I mean I know the baby takes a lot of time, but really all you needed to do was give me food and water every day, make sure I get my heartworm medicine every month, and my shots once a year. I mean it was max 5 minutes a day. And when you had a few minutes to pet me and toss a ball for me to play with - well that was great. (You know you spent more time on me the day you took me to the Shelter than any other day I can remember.)

I was really really mad that day. See, I really didn't have a lot of stuff to do and no deadlines to meet so I really had no idea what "not enough time" means.

But I understand now. I have the same problem. See, I have just 24 hours to find a rescue. And I'm really scared that's not "enough time". After all, they don't know how good a dog I am. They don't know that I am a loyal companion - that I listen really great and that I love to walk in the dog park. And that more than anything else I want to have someone who will play with me, and tell me what a good dog I am. Did you know that I really love to have my ears brushed? And that I'm a spaniel? That's ok - I didn't either. I learned that here from a girl named Taryn. She's cool. She's even trying to get me some more time.

Well, I'd better hurry. I don't have "enough time" to really write this well. I have to really pray hard that God finds me a rescue. Because I don't have "a lot of time" left right now. My new friend in the dog run next to me ran out of time yesterday. I hope I'm not next.

Anyways I'm not mad anymore. I know what it means not to have enough time.


----------



## CindyM

Wow that is really sad!

Here's another...


While at the shelter Friday, yet another owner surrender came in. She is a 6 year old unaltered female sharpei x. She has until Tuesday the 28th to find a home. Her owner bred her, with all thing, a dashound. When she couldnt sell the puppies she brought this girl and 3 babies to the shelter.


----------



## Myamom

Ferocious Attack Kitten

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to:[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-05-19, 2:16PM EDT



Ferocious attack kitten is available for adoption to any home willing to accept him. 

This destructive kitty has been trained as a proud warrior and will fiercely defend your house, even against you. Well-trained since 9-weeks of age to attack anything in his presence, he will protect your family from all things evil, including the following: 

* insects 
* other trained attack kittens 
* babies 
* toilet paper 
* his own tail 
* anything under a blanket 
* unwanted house guests 
* pesky neurology notes 
* invisible bed bugs 
* floor rugs 
* Chuck Norris 
* Feet. 

Great with children (assuming you don’t like the children). Probably best used for professional catfighting. He is housebroken, but only because he wants to be. This attack cat has trained himself to seek out his food anywhere you hide it and rip the bag open to feed himself, great for those who travel extensively. Also trained to drink water out of toilet bowls and dishwater from items in the sink. Knows how to open some doors. He will find you wherever you hide. 

Not yet neutered, but must be. Trust me, you won’t want to him to procreate. Has not been declawed, but you'll figure that out really fast. 
Understands and responds to a variety of vulgar and profane verbal commands. Has a very soft and furry belly, like a teddy bear - however he will bite your face off if you try to touch it. 

Potential adopters must have experience with trained attack-kittens... please be prepared to show scars.


----------



## flyinghayden

What I found out about Hannah was" She was too friendly with everybody in the neighborhood, and was not going to protect our kids. So, she is not worth the impound fee to us, and she is so friendly, she will get snapped up by somebody who is looking for this kind of dog." That somebody was me. 4300 miles away. Swiped up 2 hours before she was to be euthanized, her time up after 2 1/2 weeks without so much as a glance from shelter visitors.


----------



## Myamom

FREE puppies!! 

Reply to: 
Date: 2009-07-20, 10:54PM 
On June 28th, my friends dog Lady gave birth to 11 puppies. 1 died. About a week and a half later the momma died. Since her passing, we have been bottle feeding all 10. She has 5 and I have 2(One black boy and one black girl.) The other 3 have been adopted. The vet says that they look to be more lab then anything. Some German Shepard. I would like to get my 2 adopted as soon as possible because I just can't dedicate the time to be with them that they deserve. But that would also mean, who ever adopts them now, has to bottle feed one or both of them until at least 6 weeks. They are free. People who charge re-homing fee's are ridiculous. The only money I have put into all this is the formula and bottles. Serious inquires please. They are still small and fragile. Thanks!


----------



## Highlanderfarm

Reading, PA Craiglist, enough said!:
Date: 2009-07-20, 12:42AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Can't clean liter boxes while pregnant (not safe for the baby)... need help either someone willing to stop by to clean boxes, or cat lover that could keep my furry babies until feb.... Foster home would be best situation .. willing to suppy liter and food while at temp home... MUST BE CAT PEOPLE! the cats are 5yrs old and 9yrs old. both fixed and declawed, mostly lazy,, like to sunbathe and sleep on the sofa... and eat. email me ASAP, thank you


----------



## pupresq

I don't know - I mean, at least she's not trying to get rid of her cats permanantly and you really _aren't_ supposed to clean litterboxes when you're pregnant because of toxoplasmosis. It'd be nice if she was offering to pay someone because that seems like a bit much to ask for free, but all things considered doesn't sound like a terrible person and if she's a single mom, seems like trying to use creative problem solving to hang onto her cats.


----------



## Jax08

I agree Pupresq. She's trying to keep her cats. Hope she finds someone to help.

Wonder if wearing gloves and a face mask would solve the problem?


----------



## Myamom

Girl I worked with cleaned her own boxes and used gloves and mask per her Dr.


----------



## Myamom

me..............I enjoyed watching my husband do it...lol......would never tell him about the glove/mask thing.....


----------



## Myamom

10 year old male boxer. has been neutered. very well behaved family dog. good with other pets ( includig cats) sits,stays,shakes,and even loves the bath tub. new baby so we we do not have time to play with him anymore. $75 rehoming/adoption fee to make sure he goes to proper home. 30 mins south of airport. serious inquires only


----------

